# Amateur photographer, help!



## apakes (Apr 5, 2013)

I am an amateur photographer as the subject says. I am looking to share more of my photos with everyone. Right now I am pretty well rounded and shoot just about anything. I have entered my page if you would like to check out my work 


http://www.facebook.com/AlyssaPakesPhotography


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nobody will click that link.  If you want to share, post pics on a website like Flickr and then share a few of them here.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 5, 2013)

I bet there's a train track in there somewhere. 

Just kidding. 
We've all done it.


----------



## Designer (Apr 5, 2013)

I went ahead and looked at the first page.


----------



## HL45 (Apr 5, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> I bet there's a train track in there somewhere.
> 
> Just kidding.
> We've all done it.


...and the brick wall shot? 

I clicked! Nice photos


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

Designer said:


> I went ahead and looked at the first page.



I did too...it's a Facebook page....and I just HAVE to say....this silhouette photo is unintentioanlly hilarious!!!!

Who sees that...thing...between the man and woman...???

lol'ing!!!   525257_160208244142718_2058833722_n.jpg


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and looked at the first page.
> ...



You guys are hard on the nooBs at times, but yes that is hilarious


----------



## Tony S (Apr 5, 2013)

Right click "copy" from your Facebook and then right click "paste" here to show images here.  That way you can get comments on individual images instead of an overall one on the group of photos.  My preference is to look at a few here than to have to go somewhere else and peruse through all the images.


----------



## IByte (Apr 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and looked at the first page.
> ...



Thinking "Men In Tights"!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

All kidding aside, I went to your FB page and looked at about 40 pics. You are doing okay Alyssa. You have some nice pictures. I have seen many FB photographers, both "pro" and "amateur" who have much worse stuff than yours. The people whom you photograph seem to have enjoyed a good rapport with you, so that's a big plus. I can tell that the people whose pics you have up had enjoyable shoots with you! Keep on clicking!!!!


----------



## apakes (Apr 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> All kidding aside, I went to your FB page and looked at about 40 pics. You are doing okay Alyssa. You have some nice pictures. I have seen many FB photographers, both "pro" and "amateur" who have much worse stuff than yours. The people whom you photograph seem to have enjoyed a good rapport with you, so that's a big plus. I can tell that the people whose pics you have up had enjoyable shoots with you! Keep on clicking!!!!



Thank you! I appreciate it. And yes I understand the silhouette shot is kind of weird when you look at it but as long as the people are happy about the photos that is all the matters. If you have any suggestions of websites besides Flickr I could use, please let me know. I want to eventually make my own site


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 5, 2013)

apakes said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > All kidding aside, I went to your FB page and looked at about 40 pics. You are doing okay Alyssa. You have some nice pictures. I have seen many FB photographers, both "pro" and "amateur" who have much worse stuff than yours. The people whom you photograph seem to have enjoyed a good rapport with you, so that's a big plus. I can tell that the people whose pics you have up had enjoyable shoots with you! Keep on clicking!!!!
> ...



They looked *happy* when you snapped that pic too =)

Just j/k, nice FB page!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice work! Make a website.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

apakes said:


> If you have any suggestions of websites besides Flickr I could use, please let me know. I want to eventually make my own site



I think what Derrel meant was that you actually post the images here, hot-linked from Flickr.


----------

